# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Using Global variable to sum in SSRS

## donalejandro

I am trying to add from two separate text boxes from different datasets I had to create a code to summarize (codes below) giving a total. What I am trying to do is get GapTotal + GapTotal2 together into a separate dataset. Unfortunately I get a blank. Can anyone help? Thank you in advance
Public GapTotal AS Integer = 0
Public Function Sum(ByVal Value As Integer) As Integer
GapTotal = GapTotal + Value
Return Value
End Function


Public GapTotal2 AS Integer = 0
Public Function SumIt(ByVal Value As Integer) As Integer
GapTotal2 = GapTotal2 + Value
Return Value

End Function

----------

